# Findlay Res reports



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

What happend to the thread, Findlay Res Ice?


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Sorry, but one of the posters was posting bogus info/pics, which we were able to verify. Feel free to start a new thread, as the poster won't be around for the next 30 days


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

OH BOY !! That's not good. Going to give the res a shot tomarrow, will give a report then.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

No it's not. The backbone of OGF is the credibility of what our members post, and we don't take the blatant posting of bogus info lightly.

We don't like pulling posts, but in this case there was just too much bad info to weed through. I feel bad you guys have to put up with it!


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Yeah there has been a few in this forum that shake things up time to time. Glad you mods take care of that stuff, it's a shame to abuse a great web-site in that manner. Thanks!


----------



## BIGDIPPER (Jan 25, 2010)

I agree. Good luck tomorrow ress hopefully you get some fish. Looking forward to see how you do, thinking about heading over there but doesnt sound like people are having much luck.


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

went to findlay #2 this morning not much going on only 2 nice gills all morning. I havent had much luck since back around xmass. good luck


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

I had a feeling 

Anyway , this could be the new findlay ice thread I guess.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Its a shame the fishing is so slow at Findlay , the ice really is great this year. I am thinking the only way to find any fish that may be there is to go for a walk. Clear out in the middle or over at the far side from the boat ramp. They dont seem to be in the normal holding areas so maybe they are schooling deep in the conservation pool or something ???? I caught a 3 inch sunfish a couple days ago and was so happy that I didnt get skunked yet again  Ive used wigglers , wax worms , earth worms , salmon eggs , freeze dried grass shrimp , minnows both live and salted , and bare jigs of various types.....still nothing.


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

me and my brother walked from one side to the other today trying to mark fish as we went. we did mark a few fish but not much. I know both 1 and 2 res. are full of fish but they just dont seem to be moveing much nite or day.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm just gonna have to make a trip up there and see how things are going.... Won't be a complete ice year without a failed try to Findlay....


----------



## mrm123 (Apr 13, 2004)

How does OGF figure out bogus reports? Just wonderin. Fake pics and reports??? Unreal. Need a Mod with you when you fish.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

We have all kinds of bells & whistles,and if all that fails we go to a fortune teller


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

mrm123 said:


> How does OGF figure out bogus reports? Just wonderin. Fake pics and reports??? Unreal. Need a Mod with you when you fish.



It's called sleuthing. When you can find the same info on the net that someone else is using as their own, it's pretty easy. OGF primarily being a fishing site and the mod's being fishermen, well, let's just say, fishing tales can be just that.
Give the Mod credit for doing some really good investigative work.


----------



## eyeeatsem (Oct 30, 2010)

Perchy101 said:


> I'm just gonna have to make a trip up there and see how things are going.... Won't be a complete ice year without a failed try to Findlay....


mudpuppy on #1, using a live minnow. Those guys are sure are slimy.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

That is for sure Perchy, at least you know what your infor. I know there are plenty of fish there, but to find them and then have them bite, well thats a different story. 
When I saw the first post claiming he caught a very nice batch of perch I could beleive it, but was a little suprised. I have talked to a guy that says he can see them swim up to a bait and move away and not come back.


----------



## LEfriend (Jun 14, 2009)

I too really was skeptical when i saw that report. Thanks mods for keeping folks honest and civil on here. 

I do wonder, what in world would motivate someone to do that...was he or she really going to get kicks from motivating a bunch of people to at effort and expense go out and sit in the cold? Sicko


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

ress said:


> That is for sure Perchy, at least you know what your infor. I know there are plenty of fish there, but to find them and then have them bite, well thats a different story.
> When I saw the first post claiming he caught a very nice batch of perch I could beleive it, but was a little suprised. I have talked to a guy that says he can see them swim up to a bait and move away and not come back.


This is just a guess but it seems like fish in larger numbers are more agressive and will bite a lot of times because of having a lot of competition. I think the perch population has gone from decent sized schools to small groups of wandering nomads. If they dont feel like they need to grab the bait before someone else does that might explain why they look and then move on. There is obviously enough natural forage to keep this amount of perch well fed.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

LEfriend said:


> I too really was skeptical when i saw that report. Thanks mods for keeping folks honest and civil on here.
> 
> I do wonder, what in world would motivate someone to do that...was he or she really going to get kicks from motivating a bunch of people to at effort and expense go out and sit in the cold? Sicko


Probably just bored and not catching anything.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

I think he gave himself away when he posted his first post asking if anyone was doing any good at Findlay, and literally one minute later was a second post saying "look at my pile of fish from findlay".

I fell for it until I looked at the time in between post. Dead giveaway.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Hmmm, didn't catch that one. I bet that's how the mods found it. Did not make it out to the res today, had a job interview.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I can not believe you all think the fish in #2 are not biting at all, I think you are all sitting at the dock at most or at home. But we, my son, blizzard bill, his lady and myself have been going out there pretty regular. Believe me if you want but we have been catching walleye with the largest of the year coming this past monday at 18 1/2 inches. We have been catching 3-6 walleye per evening for the group. The deal is you all are all going out way to far, we have been fishing on the drop off of shore, maybe in 12-18 ft of water, 10 to 20 yards from shore not on the flat but still on the rock bottom. Bait none, we have been jigging rapalas, Swedish Pimples and ice jigging lures of that kind. Use any color you would like as long as it is gold. The last 30 to 45 minutes of light they are turning on. 3 walleye were cleaned this week by us, most of the fish go back. I have fished the north side and also the east side, we even landed one right by the boat ramp. If you are fishing for bluegill and perch I can not help you at all. But we have not been going out until around 4 pm and fishing for 1 1/2 to 2 hours, most generally no one gets skunked but it may be small and need to go back but it was a walleye. We get there and no one around sometimes someone at the boat dock. We have the rest of the res to yourself. Nothing but walleye out of #2 but we have landed around 30 or so this ice season. Just go and spread out along the shore by your favorite walleye spot. The rest of the crew is going to kick my butt for telling you but they are hitting all around the res just don't crowd us. If you would have experimented you would know this by now, do the same thing and expect the same results. I will not be out there this weekend as we are making a walleye run up to the Saginaw river, Bay City, MI, I was told to expect 30-40 short walleye per day to get my limit of 5 and they are getting them. Now that sounds like fun.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Weekender#1 said:


> I can not believe you all think the fish in #2 are not biting at all, I think you are all sitting at the dock at most or at home. But we, my son, blizzard bill, his lady and myself have been going out there pretty regular. Believe me if you want but we have been catching walleye with the largest of the year coming this past monday at 18 1/2 inches. We have been catching 3-6 walleye per evening for the group. The deal is you all are all going out way to far, we have been fishing on the drop off of shore, maybe in 12-18 ft of water, 10 to 20 yards from shore not on the flat but still on the rock bottom. Bait none, we have been jigging rapalas, Swedish Pimples and ice jigging lures of that kind. Use any color you would like as long as it is gold. The last 30 to 45 minutes of light they are turning on. 3 walleye were cleaned this week by us, most of the fish go back. I have fished the north side and also the east side, we even landed one right by the boat ramp. If you are fishing for bluegill and perch I can not help you at all. But we have not been going out until around 4 pm and fishing for 1 1/2 to 2 hours, most generally no one gets skunked but it may be small and need to go back but it was a walleye. We get there and no one around sometimes someone at the boat dock. We have the rest of the res to yourself. Nothing but walleye out of #2 but we have landed around 30 or so this ice season. Just go and spread out along the shore by your favorite walleye spot. The rest of the crew is going to kick my butt for telling you but they are hitting all around the res just don't crowd us. If you would have experimented you would know this by now, do the same thing and expect the same results. I will not be out there this weekend as we are making a walleye run up to the Saginaw river, Bay City, MI, I was told to expect 30-40 short walleye per day to get my limit of 5 and they are getting them. Now that sounds like fun.


I can never get to the reservoir that time of day but I have talked other who have said this too. I went out last week a couple hours after dark and put my lantern by the hole and jigged for walleye but they werent taking anything that late.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Sounds good weekender! I have the same thing as younder with the late pm. sure will look for you the next time I'am out there. Good luck on the Sag. I did it 8 yrs ago and was a good time.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I would like you guys to get out there and prove that I am not telling stories. I will b gone for this weekend so maybe next weekend, but just try it is all I say.


----------



## BIGDIPPER (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks for the tips weekender. If I can make it over there some day soon i will try that and post any results. Thanks again.


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

South side early mornings.


----------



## reshunter (Jan 18, 2011)

nice batch of fish, which res


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Nice catch,kudos on figuring them out.Good Job!


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

I dont ice fish so maybe its obvious, but what is that green stuff everywhere?

Just the color of the water in Findlay?


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Lynxis said:


> I dont ice fish so maybe its obvious, but what is that green stuff everywhere?
> 
> Just the color of the water in Findlay?


The picture makes the water look greener than it actually is , being there in person it usually dont look so green.


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

Water isn't green just appears to be because the windows were open on the shanty. Caught on chubby darter. 6 to 12 FOW.


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

reshunter said:


> nice batch of fish, which res


Res #2. I have the green quad and blue shanty.


----------



## ohio catfish (May 2, 2010)

at least someone can get fish. way togo dog


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

wow nice pile of crappie! remember that everyone here has to fish extra to make up for what i cant do  ive tried around base some but nothing yet. ill post in the out of state section when i do score though!


----------

